# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  DURUS (aka PROXI), humanoid bipedal robot, AMBER Lab, College Station, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

AMBER Lab

SRI International

----------


## Airicist

Introducing: DURUS-2D

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> DURUS-2D precursor to the humanoid robot DURUS. 
> 
> The goal is to achieve highly dynamic, efficient and robust locomotion. 
> 
> This robot marks the first steps toward a humanoid robot capable of never before seen dynamic mobility: DURUS.

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic Walking on DURUS (aka PROXI) at the 2015 DRC Finals

Published on Jun 6, 2015




> Dynamic 3D locomotion on the humanoid robot DURUS developed in collaboration with SRI robotics. 
> 
> The goal is to realize unprecedented levels of efficiency in locomotion through the unification of novel control algorithms and mechanical design. 
> 
> DURUS can walk continuously for 2.5 hours on a single battery through dynamic locomotion methods coupled efficient power delivery systems and springs in the ankles that store and release energy as it walks.

----------


## Airicist

DURUS: SRI's Ultra-Efficient Walking Humanoid Robot

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> SRI has developed a legged robot that's much more efficient than traditional walking humanoids. Learn more:
> "DURUS: SRI's Ultra-Efficient Walking Humanoid Robot"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> June 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bipedal robotic running on DURUS-2D

Published on Mar 17, 2016




> Robotic running on the bipedal robot DURUS-2D. The robot reaches a peak height of 13 cm off the ground.

----------


## Airicist

DURUS walks like a human

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> Human-like walking on the humanoid robot DURUS. The robot displays the natural heel-strike and toe push-off behaviors that play a key role in human locomotion.

----------

